# my hp psc all in one printer/scanner won't scan



## wjjrn56 (Oct 2, 2008)

I used my hp psc printer scanner on my windows Dell pc but now won't scan. i try downloading mac osx drivers but maybe didn't get the right ones??? Any body got a clue?


----------



## rcdano (Oct 2, 2008)

I too am having the same problem. I've got an iMac G4 and am using the HP 2610 all-in-one. When I try to scan the printer warms up, gets ready to scan and then beeps several times and the window reads "scanner error". I've downloaded the new firmware and updated installation programs and have had no luck. I also updated my TWAIN software and still have the same problem. HP website does not help. Printer portion works fine it's just the scanner.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

@wjjrn56, you need to tell us what printer you have, and what OS X you have.

@rcdano, you downloaded the correct drivers for your OS X?

@both, these all in one scanner/fax/printers are known for not always playing nice with Macs, and these just may be models that fall in that group of scanner doesn't work. But please tell us the version of OS X you are running, how they are connected to the Mac, and what software titles you are using to scan and or print.


----------



## wjjrn56 (Oct 2, 2008)

I got it fixed. I did have the right driver downloaded, and then my scanner worked AFTER I deleted the original driver first then re-downloaded. BUT then my iphoto wouldn't respond. I called tech suppprt and had redownload my macosx at the risk of losing all of my pictures (!!!) Thank god i didn't and now everything is up and running. Whew!


----------

